# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Enanthate 250, From Aburaihan Co. Iran

## ItalianMuscle27

Enanthate 250, From Aburaihan Co. Iran

----------


## ajfina

andddddd , did u read the rules bro NO SOURCE ASKING damn newbies :LOL:  
J/K 
did u just get those ? they look good to me bro

----------


## oswaldosalcedo

................

----------


## Apec

^^^bump......Have the same question.

----------


## Tunez

I just got mine 2 weeks ago and they look the same but i dont have the white rings around the neck.....still pop open like they should though....my batch # is like 84 maybe that why?

----------


## getdowntoit

me too, mine are exactly the same except with no white rings

----------


## lifeline

just did my first shot of that same stuff 2 nights ago. By far the smoothest test I've used. Sten burned my ass and cyp was up there too. 

Good gear.

----------


## getdowntoit

> just did my first shot of that same stuff 2 nights ago. By far the smoothest test I've used. Sten burned my ass and cyp was up there too. 
> 
> Good gear.


was that refering to the iranian test amps with no white rings, if so that is good news

----------


## lifeline

there should be no white ring. There is a small black dot on where the top will break off(I'm guessing this is the weak point as to make it easier to bust the cap off)

----------


## shrpskn

> there should be no white ring. There is a small black dot on where the top will break off(I'm guessing this is the weak point as to make it easier to bust the cap off)


The white ring is from the older batches...I assume his gear is from then because I have used these in the past and they look legit.

The new Iranian test doesn't have the ring around the neck, but the dot on the head instead.

----------


## t_machine7

Phew...I got some too..the new batch has a white dot on the top part of the amp...true? I didnt get scammed :7up:

----------


## shrpskn

Correct, the new Iranian test has the dot on the head of the amp, rather the ring around the neck.

----------


## maxex

The amount in those amps look way different. Is that common with that brand? Most of the time that isn't a good sign.

----------


## maxex

never mind...i see it now

----------


## theflyzman

why not get it tested???

----------

